# Ever feel this way?



## BrownSheep (Jan 13, 2013)

I sure do!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 13, 2013)

LOL, can you say "lambing time"?????


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

I just copied this link to Bon's journal


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes! That's exactly why I can't sleep when trying to count sheep!  Good one!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 14, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I just copied this link to Bon's journal


----------



## whr (Jan 14, 2013)

yes, it is lambing season.  hello sleepless nights.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 14, 2013)

This cartoon is just way toooooooooooo true


----------



## finns&fjords (Jan 15, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums...895ed38db502b1cb8888e2b079b69_zps83ebf5f3.jpg
> 
> 
> I sure do!


----------

